# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Windows 10 unveiled: All the new features and changes from Windows 8

## Mach

Windows 8 Sucks


http://www.extremetech.com/computing...we-know-so-far

_The Start menu returns. After a few years of claiming that the Metro-style Start screen was just as good for mouse-and-keyboard use as touchscreen use, Microsoft has finally backed down. Windows 10 will have a Start menu on the Desktop; the left side will look a lot like the standard Windows 7 Start menu, but the right side will have the option of being populated with Metro-style live tiles. The left side of the menu will adopt a new Metro-like look, too  though you may be able to configure it to look like the good ol Windows 7 Start menu._

----------


## dannno

//

----------


## Ronin Truth

Windows 9 must have really been a dog.  Skip right over it and go straight to 10. 

Ya just gotta love it. If you are ultimately going to sell a bazillion copies no matter what, how good and bug free does it really need to be? The countdown to the new second service pack now begins.

Microsoft has recently gotten pretty rude about getting me off my beloved Windows XP Pro and pushing the upgrade to Windows 8.

Well now that sure ain't gonna happen.

Google, Windows 10 link bomb, *INCOMING:*  https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...23.I0OvrSpc6fE

----------


## heavenlyboy34

$#@! MS.  8.1 is painful enough as it is.  They're going to lose me to Linnux at this rate.

----------


## TheTexan

> $#@! MS.  8.1 is painful enough as it is.  They're going to lose me to Linnux at this rate.


I think I've heard of that.  Does Facebook work on Linux?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I think I've heard of that.  Does Facebook work on Linux?


It does when I open it in a Linux browser.

----------


## jmdrake

> I think I've heard of that.  Does Facebook work on Linux?


Yes.  Just about everything works on Linux.  New laptops are a pain to dual boot under Linux but after trial and error I figured out how to do that too.

----------


## ctiger2

Now with 25% more NSA for free!

----------


## pessimist

As far as Windows goes...I'm sticking with 7 for many more years. It's the best thing they've ever done. No reason to switch.

----------


## presence

8 years no windoze and counting 

linux ftw

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> 8 years no windoze and counting 
> 
> linux ftw


41 years no winblows and counting.

----------


## torchbearer

Is this microsofts way of getting around the "every other OS" wisdom when coming to using their OS? If so, they got it wrong.
Windows 9 was suppose to be the good one. Windows 10 was the one you were suppose to skip.
I don't know what to do now... I guess I'll play around with Steam OS until this numbering system gets figured out.

----------


## torchbearer

> As far as Windows goes...I'm sticking with 7 for many more years. It's the best thing they've ever done. No reason to switch.


As long as you are at least SP1, you have security update support until April 2020.
I'd suggest running it in a VM environment or Deepfreeze it and douche once a month.

----------


## torchbearer

also heard rumors that windows 10 will be offered as a free upgrade for people currently suffering from previous windows experiences. no kidding.

----------


## pessimist

> 8 years no windoze and counting 
> 
> linux ftw


What distro?

I'm a gentoo guy but I dig arch too.

----------


## pessimist

> As long as you are at least SP1, you have security update support until April 2020.
> I'd suggest running it in a VM environment or Deepfreeze it and douche once a month.


I use my own custom version of Windows- I strip all the bloat and garbage and most native apps before making my own ISO 

I have never used windows update, it is not even on my system. I don't use anti-virus/malware protection, etc. My setup is highly idiosyncratic.

----------


## pessimist

I am a former gamer- I have never been anti-Windows for that reason. I love Windows 7.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It does when I open it in a Linux browser.


Is it true Linnux can be run from a CD?  I would like to try it when mine gets back from teh shop.  Link to a tutorial if you have a moment too, plz.  Thnx. ~hugs~

----------


## pessimist

> Is it true Linnux can be run from a CD?  I would like to try it when mine gets back from teh shop.  Link to a tutorial if you have a moment too, plz.  Thnx. ~hugs~



Yes, you can run distros from a Live CD. In fact you can make your own.

If you're a novice, I would recommend linux mint or ubuntu. Do you have any experience burning an ISO?

EDIT: do you have a flash drive? That would probably be your best option.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Is it true Linnux can be run from a CD?  I would like to try it when mine gets back from teh shop.  Link to a tutorial if you have a moment too, plz.  Thnx. ~hugs~


Well first of all, I've seen you talk about Linux several times, and you always spell it "Linnux"  

I don't know what Linnux is (maybe a residential HVAC company?), but Linux is a computer operating system.

And yes, Linux can be run from a live CD or a thumb drive.  The thumb drive, IMHO is a better option than the live CD.  

My alternate is not Linux, it is NetBSD, which is likewise POSIX-Compliant, but it is not Linux.  If you are looking for a Linux distro and instructions for it, you will probably do better asking someone else.  Having only ever poked around at Linux, I am not in a position to recommend one distro over another.  I do know that Ubuntu Linux is the most user friendly, but apparently it ships with some kind of spyware (which, for the record, you can apparently turn off), which makes me refrain from recommending it to anybody.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It does when I open it in a Linux browser.


^^ I said it this way even though I use NetBSD, because the browsers are essentially identical, and I felt no need to add extra confusion at the time.

----------


## pessimist

> Well first of all, I've seen you talk about Linux several times, and you always spell it "Linnux"  
> 
> I don't know what Linnux is (maybe a residential HVAC company?), but Linux is a computer operating system.
> 
> And yes, Linux can be run from a live CD or a thumb drive.  The thumb drive, IMHO is a better option than the live CD.  
> 
> My alternate is not Linux, it is NetBSD, which is likewise POSIX-Compliant, but it is not Linux.  If you are looking for a Linux distro and instructions for it, you will probably do better asking someone else.  Having only ever poked around at Linux, I am not in a position to recommend one distro over another.  I do know that Ubuntu Linux is the most user friendly, but apparently it ships with some kind of spyware (which, for the record, you can apparently turn off), which makes me refrain from recommending it to anybody.


I ran mint in a VM a few years ago, it was very user-friendly. I would recommend that over ubuntu (which I never used or tested but apparently it's the most popular and user friendly distro) 

And I agree about installing on a flash drive rather than running from a live cd.

For those interested: http://www.linuxmint.com/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Well first of all, I've seen you talk about Linux several times, and you always spell it "Linnux"  
> *
> I don't know what Linnux is (maybe a residential HVAC company?), but Linux is a computer operating system.
> 
> And yes, Linux can be run from a live CD or a thumb drive.  The thumb drive, IMHO is a better option than the live CD.  
> 
> My alternate is not Linux, it is NetBSD, which is likewise POSIX-Compliant, but it is not Linux.  If you are looking for a Linux distro and instructions for it, you will probably do better asking someone else.  Having only ever poked around at Linux, I am not in a position to recommend one distro over another.  I do know that Ubuntu Linux is the most user friendly, but apparently it ships with some kind of spyware (which, for the record, you can apparently turn off), which makes me refrain from recommending it to anybody.


Just a typo, comrade.  Sorry. ~hugs~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Yes, you can run distros from a Live CD. In fact you can make your own.
> 
> If you're a novice, I would recommend linux mint or ubuntu. Do you have any experience burning an ISO?
> 
> EDIT: do you have a flash drive? That would probably be your best option.


No ISO burning experience.  I tried to run Linux from a CD once, but I reckon I did it wrong.  It didn't work for me at all.  I'll try the flash drive ASAP when my 'puter gets back from teh repair shop.  Thnx. ~hugs~

----------


## CPUd

> No ISO burning experience.  I tried to run Linux from a CD once, but I reckon I did it wrong.  It didn't work for me at all.  I'll try the flash drive ASAP when my 'puter gets back from teh repair shop.  Thnx. ~hugs~


Maybe you did like me the first time I tried to burn an iso and boot from it.  I burned the actual file.iso to the cd.  At the time I had only booted from floppy disks.

----------


## pessimist

> No ISO burning experience.  I tried to run Linux from a CD once, but I reckon I did it wrong.  It didn't work for me at all.  I'll try the flash drive ASAP when my 'puter gets back from teh repair shop.  Thnx. ~hugs~


Computer repair shop? Yikes!  I take it you're not too experienced with computers? 

Installing on a flash drive, while the better way, is probably the bit more difficult one (you'd need a walk through). Burning an iso to a cd/dvd is really _easy_. You probably just didn't make it bootable.

----------


## fisharmor

www.distrowatch.com

HB, you're splashing around in a pretty big ocean.
Every year or so I go to this site and burn 5 or 6 distros from this page.  It's usually necessary, because the likelihood that ANY operating system is going to load perfectly on any and all hardware is exactly zero.  E.g., I just downgraded a Win8 machine to Win7, and remembered that I have never, not once, had Windows automatically connect to the internet after I loaded it.
I've also burned discs of a lot of dud linux distributions.  The norm is that it seems like everything is going to work, and then it locks up on part of the install.
I'm gonna guess the failure rate I have on a particular piece of hardware is around 25%.

If you get it installed, odds are everything is going to work well enough to get you going.  However, you might also have a negative reaction to the way it's laid out.  Just try out a different distro and move on.

Once you get a version you like, you'll find at some point is that all Linux is the same, and the only significant differences are
1) the repository that's used, and 
2) the window manager/ desktop environment which is used

The window manager/ desktop env is the graphical interface.  This whole conversation was started by the fact that Metro is a useless piece of $#@!, and it stems from the fact that it's a totally different desktop environment from traditional Win95 layout.  If you ever used 3.1, you'll remember it was really different, too.
Well, Linux has a smorgasbord of GUIs available.  They're also really easily swappable.  For instance, Linux Mint comes with a couple different desktop environments available, but I run Mint with Englightenment, which I downloaded with the package manager.

Which brings us to the package management problem.  Think about Google Play or the Apple App Store.  They have centralized places where you go to get software.  Well, with desktop Linux, there are app repositories that are kind of the same idea.  But there are a couple competing package systems.
The two most popular are Debian's .deb packages and Red Hat's .rpm packages.  Arch has been mentioned and IIRC it uses something totally different, as does Gentoo.  But the top downloads on DistroWatch generally tend to be builds that use one of the above two package systems, or else a totally bespoke build that gets distributed for a particular purpose (like Puppy, which tries to be as small as it can and still functional and so skips the package management altogether).

So if you go for it, I'd suggest you find a couple different distros that use either Red Hat or Debian package management.  That will tie you into one of the biggest "app marketplaces".  Just about everything else about any particular distro can be made to look like any other distro.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Computer repair shop? Yikes!  I take it you're not too experienced with computers? 
> 
> Installing on a flash drive, while the better way, is probably the bit more difficult one (you'd need a walk through). Burning an iso to a cd/dvd is really _easy_. You probably just didn't make it bootable.


I have experience.  The only reason I took it to teh shop was because I could figure out why I was getting teh blue screen of death no matter what I did. :/ The guy at the shop had the tools to track down the problem (a virus that got past Norton anti-virus and the various other protectionz).

----------


## VIDEODROME

> What distro?
> 
> I'm a gentoo guy but I dig arch too.


Running Arch on my Netbook.  Works great.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Norton ?

----------


## Czolgosz

I run Debian, mostly.

----------


## TheTexan

> (a virus that got past Norton anti-virus and the various other protectionz).


Too much midget porn.  Understandable, happens to the best of us.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Is it true Linnux can be run from a CD?  I would like to try it when mine gets back from teh shop.  Link to a tutorial if you have a moment too, plz.  Thnx. ~hugs~


not only a CD but also a flash drive.. Ive taken a POS old computer without any HD and just  booted up Linux off a flash drive and can use it with out any problem... basically surf the net with nothing but a motherboard and power supply

----------


## Natural Citizen

Want to know why they went straight to Windows 10? I'll tell you. It's because Windows 7 8 9. Heh. I read that some place. Ah well...

----------


## torchbearer

> I am a former gamer- I have never been anti-Windows for that reason. I love Windows 7.



SteamOS. try it out on a spare hard drive or partition.
Assuming you use steam client for games, you will find most of those games are now linux ready.
I was playing Borderlands 2 on steamOS the other night. Maxed out graphics.
Top Tier games are making native linux ports for steamOS.
For me, that works out since every game I've bought in the last decade has been on steam.

----------


## torchbearer

> Yes, you can run distros from a Live CD. In fact you can make your own.
> 
> If you're a novice, I would recommend linux mint or ubuntu. Do you have any experience burning an ISO?
> 
> EDIT: do you have a flash drive? That would probably be your best option.



The linux distro Porteus is the easiest to use on a "live" bases. Has easy to understand instructions for USB bootables.

Check it out: http://build.porteus.org/

----------


## torchbearer

> Too much midget porn.  Understandable, happens to the best of us.



A friend of mine used to roam the "free" porn sites.. and predictably he constantly had virus problems and was constantly bugging me to fix it.
I told him if he used Linux, he could surf all the free porn sites he liked with no worries.
He has been a linux and bsd user ever since.

----------


## torchbearer

> I run Debian, mostly.


any particular desktop environment? or just term?

----------


## torchbearer

*Confirmed: Windows 9 to be a free upgrade for Windows 8 users*

http://news.yahoo.com/confirmed-wind...133033409.html




> ultiple Windows 9 reports have suggested thatMicrosoft is considering releasing the upcoming platform as a free download to certain existing Windows users. Some said that Windows 8 will get Windows 9 free of charge, while others claimed the company is also considering some sort of special offers for existing Windows XP users. A report from Indonesian online publication _Detik_ said earlier this week that President of Microsoft Indonesia Andreas Diantoro has confirmed this particular Windows 9 feature.*FROM EARLIER: Windows 9 can’t come out soon enough for Microsoft*
> According to Diantoro, the Windows 9 upgrade will be available free of charge to all existing Windows 8 users once it’s released. Apparently, users will be able to easily install the Windows 9 update after downloading it from Microsoft, which is how Apple’s OS X updates have been rolled out to Macs for a few years now. For what it’s worth, some of the recent Windows 9 leaks did say that Microsoft already has a tool in place that will allow users to easily perform software updates.
> It’s not clear whether other Windows users who are on older versions of the OS will get any other special offers, and actual prices for Windows 9 have yet to be revealed. Microsoft is reportedly interested in moving many people from the older, and no longer supported, Windows XP and offering Windows 9 as a free download might be a great incentive for some.
> Microsoft is going to soon unveil Windows 9 and release a technical preview of it. Recent leaks, including many videos, have revealed some of the major features coming to Windows 9,including the return of the Start menu, the Cortana voice-based search assistant that’s currently available only on Windows Phone, the Notification Center, support for multiple desktops, and several other UI enhancements.

----------


## torchbearer

Microsoft is even giving the Beta out for free, which is unusual:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Too much midget porn.  Understandable, happens to the best of us.


Never heard of midget pr0n until your post, but LMFAO!!!   I bet it's hilarious.  Tell me moar about it.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> *Confirmed: Windows 9 to be a free upgrade for Windows 8 users*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/confirmed-wind...133033409.html


Well that's pretty cool for us old Win XP dogs.  I wonder if Win 9 has a Pro version?

----------


## Ronin Truth

*Microsoft may do the unthinkable to make you dump XP, Vista and Windows 7*


http://bgr.com/2014/08/04/windows-9-free-update/

----------


## pessimist

There is zero reason to 'upgrade'.  

I am a customization freak, I only upgrade when it absolutely necessary.

----------


## osan

> Windows 8 Sucks


Fixed your typo.

----------


## torchbearer

> There is zero reason to 'upgrade'. 
> 
> I am a customization freak, I only upgrade when it absolutely necessary.


windows easy transfer can grab all your settings and files and transfer them to a new profile on a new OS.

----------


## pessimist

> windows easy transfer can grab all your settings and files and transfer them to a new profile on a new OS.


my setup is highly idiosyncratic and unconventional. It cannot be 'transfered'. 

I already back everything up.

----------


## FindLiberty

...and the Win10 Technical Preview will grab all your keystrokes and transfer 'em off to the "Insiders" before you can say, "FIFO".

----------


## pessimist

does anyone not use mark russinovich's fantastic sysinternals suite?  you can literally watch everything that is going on with your system with process monitor- process explorer is also excellent. you'd be surprised at what your favorite piece of software is doing behind the scenes. 

you can get the sysinternals tools right off the microsoft website.

----------


## pessimist

So I caved in and installed the technical preview on a partition. Once I stripped it and configured it to my liking, I must admit that I kinda like it. It's also running a bit faster than 7 on my desktop.

I am running it now, and may use it as my main OS.

----------

